# Wasp



## PixelRabbit (May 4, 2013)

I took a bit of time to edit this mornings pictures while the sun got past midday and my battery charged. This is my favourite one but I  MUST say I can't wait till something NOT YELLOW blooms! 

I  was sitting on the edge of the deck shooting the birds when I saw this  guy on the flower.  The birds were being uncooperative so I tried the  wasp, I was pleased that I was far enough away to get him and he was way more cooperative lol 

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look


----------



## Designer (May 4, 2013)

I like the composition, generally speaking, and I like the way the colors match, but the green at the bottom does nothing for me.   I might be tempted to simply crop off the green at the bottom altogether, or most of it anyway.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 4, 2013)

I like the green, it balances the image ... offsets the yellow.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 4, 2013)

I have to agree.... I prefer the original comp. However, the subject, need to be CLOSER!   It won't bite you! (sting maybe! lol!)


----------



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

I feel like its a little over exposed, other than that great!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (May 4, 2013)

The yellow at the top is too bright and distracts from the subject. I would crop it the other way around, from the top, so the wasp is at the top 1/3 line, with the green balancing the picture. This would also close in on the bug.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 5, 2013)

Designer said:


> I like the composition, generally speaking, and I like the way the colors match, but the green at the bottom does nothing for me.   I might be tempted to simply crop off the green at the bottom altogether, or most of it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 43917


Thanks for the comment and edit Designer  A big part of why I included the green is there is just sooooo much yellow with that crop I find it overpowering, I did try it originally but added the green to offset it a bit.


dxqcanada said:


> I like the green, it balances the image ... offsets the yellow.


Thanks Dxq 


cgipson1 said:


> I have to agree.... I prefer the original comp. However, the subject, need to be CLOSER!   It won't bite you! (sting maybe! lol!)


Thanks Charlie, I didn't have an issue with being closer but my lens did  lol I was shooting birds with the 100-400 so I HAD to be far enough away  


xxWesxx said:


> I feel like its a little over exposed, other than that great!


Thanks Wes, it is over a little bit especially in the highlight on the petal front right.


irfan.in.tx said:


> The yellow at the top is too bright and distracts from the subject. I would crop it the other way around, from the top, so the wasp is at the top 1/3 line, with the green balancing the picture. This would also close in on the bug.


Thanks Irfan  I will try that option again, I did try it but didn't like how the dark flower parts ended up being cropped but I think it is worth a revisit


----------

